# Adobe entschuldigt sich für ungepatchte Schwachstelle in Flash



## Newsfeed (9 Februar 2010)

Adobe tritt die Flucht nach vorne an und entschuldigt sich offiziell dafür, dass es einen seit 2008 bekannten Fehler im Flash-Plug-in nicht beseitigt hat. Grund der Verzögerung seien Problem bei der internen Abstimmung gewesen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

